# Gals on the grid



## Royzee617 (May 20, 2005)

Might be popular I thought - more pix of pretty ladies on the starting grid of motor races etc. We have some bike pix now for some GT cars etc. The luverly Lee!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 20, 2005)

Hmmm.
I like it!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

Yes I do too.


----------



## Medvedya (May 22, 2005)

Still not as hot as Murray Walker though......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

Here are some Formula One grid girls.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 24, 2005)

Vielen danke! Die grossen bustenhalter sind sehr schoen!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

Ja das sind sie!


----------



## reddragon (May 24, 2005)

I think I'm in lust!


----------



## R Leonard (May 24, 2005)

Careful, once you step in lust it's really hard to get off you shoes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

LOL yeah I agree though Girls Rule! I thank god for Women.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 28, 2005)

One of the lovelies we like whenw we are watching our motor racing in the UK: Diana Binks


----------



## Royzee617 (May 28, 2005)

Another grid walk decorated with lovelies.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 28, 2005)

This is still the best pic of grid girls yet to come down the pike.........


----------



## Royzee617 (May 28, 2005)

Awesome botties!

As close to purrfection as you could get and there's two of them!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 28, 2005)

That sig of yours is amazing Les!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 28, 2005)

To be politically correct to possible new members, i have changed the Siggy....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

I think its really good. I need to make me a new one too. I have had the same one for quite some time now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2005)

i've been here for well over a year, and this's my 4th siggy......


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 1, 2005)

I've had 3 and I've only been here for 4 and a half months!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

Ive had about 50


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2005)

i've only had this one since march so it's still got a long way to go before retiring....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2005)

This one I have had forever just about, but then again I have only been posting since November 2004


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

Have you ever used that 'Fraktur' font for anything else? Good ain't it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2005)

No nothing as of yet, but yeah it is great. I have a bunch of fonts like it now. I just need to copy them off of my laptop and put them on my PC.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 3, 2005)

The sensation of Indy - Danica Patrick!
Nearly won! And she's only 5ft 1!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

does that look like a bloke to anyone else??


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 3, 2005)

La Binks again in a nice black number


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 3, 2005)

Bloke? Man you need some new spec's!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 3, 2005)

TV shot as proof that she led the Indy 500 - the first lady to do so I believe.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

it looks like a bloke!!


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

I've had her..........twice  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Women in motor sport with men isnt right. Im not anti-feminist or anything but its just wrong


----------



## plan_D (Jun 3, 2005)

I agree. The woman is at an unfair advantage with all the men saying "Ladies first"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

And theyre lighter, giving them an unfair weight advantage.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 3, 2005)

They should use horse jockeys for it then.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Nah, the weight advantage would be lost in extra seat padding, enabling them to see over the wheel


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

I think she was pretty hot. I would let her sit on my lap while I was driving!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> it looks like a bloke!!



You are crazy here are some more pics from FHM magazine and if you still think she looks lika dude then you really need to get your eyes checked as well as your manhood!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 30, 2016)

Bump...................

Madalena Antas from Portugal


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 30, 2016)

Lots of ladies in the Drag Racing community. I met Shirley Muldowney in Calgary when she was match racing with Don Prudomme. It was just days after she was elected to the Motorsports Hall of Fame. She hadn't seen the ceremony and asked what they said about her. She was bad-mouthed a lot by people in the sport , probably because she was really good at it.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 1, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Bump...................
> 
> Madalena Antas from Portugal
> 
> View attachment 356113



Well.......she is not ugly.

And as far as Danica is concerned, I think she is beautiful, but my A-cups are bigger than hers! Now, get that image out of your head. Your welcome!!!!


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 1, 2016)

yeah but her's aren't as hairy...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

